# You KNOW You're A Flashoholic When...



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 13, 2002)

*You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Here, let me start it off:

You Know You're A Flashoholic When...

1) your web browser is set to start at CPF

2) any money you come into is thought of in terms of how many more flashlights you can buy

3) you build a new flashlight closet -- and the first one isn't full yet

4) you try to convince your wife that you really don't need those old living room sofas any more since the palletts of batteries are just as comfortable to sit on

5) you don't reach for wall light switches any more

6) you buy another of a flashlight you already have - for back up

7) you pray for rolling blackouts

8) you catch a burglar in your house but decide to let him go because he has a better flashlight than yours

9) your dog hides when you bring out the walking leash for the fifth time that night

10) you have to think about buying another flashlight -- or food

Haw!

Next...


----------



## LEDagent (May 13, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

11)when you anxiously await sunset.
12)you take a shower with nothing but a flashlight on. (I did tonight - cool EV arc)
13)You purposly turn off house lights to use your flashlight instead.


That's how bad i've been getting lately.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MR Bulk™:
*Here, let me start it off:

You Know You're A Flashoholic When...

1) your web browser is set to start at CPF
3) you build a new flashlight closet -- and the first one isn't full yet
5) you don't reach for wall light switches any more
6) you buy another of a flashlight you already have - for back up
7) you pray for rolling blackouts
10) you have to think about buying another flashlight -- or food
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes to the above. Didn't "get" #8 though.


11: You buy a flashlight just because it's a FLASHLIGHT.
12: You EDC a Trek 6000 EX60 or larger.
13: You use terms like "EDC".
14: You use a flashlight as a headlamp for night driving/riding.
15: There are so many flahslights in your house you don't have anywhere to put them all, and you're always stepping on or tripping over them.
16: You have flashlights stashed in all kinds of bizarre places, like on the windowsill, inside the computer, under the bed, under the TV, under the couch cussions, on the toiliet tank, and behind the kitchen faucet.
17: You have to buy a panoramic camera to take a picture of your lighhts and have any hope of getting them all on one frame.
18: You assembled a web page with at least one picture of a flashlight on it.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 13, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*Yes to the above. Didn't "get" #8 though.


11: You buy a flashlight just because it's a FLASHLIGHT.
12: You EDC a Trek 6000 EX60 or larger.
13: You use terms like "EDC".
14: You use a flashlight as a headlamp for night driving/riding.
15: There are so many flahslights in your house you don't have anywhere to put them all, and you're always stepping on or tripping over them.
16: You have flashlights stashed in all kinds of bizarre places, like on the windowsill, inside the computer, under the bed, under the TV, under the couch cussions, on the toiliet tank, and behind the kitchen faucet.
17: You have to buy a panoramic camera to take a picture of your lighhts and have any hope of getting them all on one frame.
18: You assembled a web page with at least one picture of a flashlight on it.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


YES! #12, 13, and 17, great! Didn't get my #8? I would normally hockey-tackle any scumbag found burglarizing my home, but if he was using like a Lambda Illuminator or something -- well, then he must be a alright guy, mebbe just down on his luck or something...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by LEDagent:
*11)when you anxiously await sunset.
12)you take a shower with nothing but a flashlight on. (I did tonight - cool EV arc)
13)You purposly turn off house lights to use your flashlight instead.


That's how bad i've been getting lately.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Now #12 is sick -- I'll have to try it tonight!


----------



## snake (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

NO #8,
the one you catch is not a burglar.. he is another guy in this forum...he just try to test his light...


----------



## BigHonu (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you are a flashaholic when:

You keep checking this board every 30 minutes to see if more Arc LS "seconds" are available.

You check your package tracking number every 15 minutes to see if your flashlights are any closer.

You have situation specific lights (i.e. one for "X", another for "Y", and another when I'm going to "Z").

You try and time your online flashlight purchases so you don't have to wait through a Sunday to get your light.

Your electricity bill dips further everytime you get a new light.

You are tired and ill, but you still stay up to play with flashlights.

And finally,

You can use words like "nipple" and "screw-off" in the same sentence and not offend anyone.

Aloha


----------



## Graham (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you're a flashaholic when..

You use terms like LOTC, LOLA, HOLA, LS, lumens on a regular basis.

You find yourself checking the prices of 123A cells whenever/whereever you go shopping.

You find yourself looking for new/different flashlights whenever you are in a store.

...and when you find one, wondering how it would go with an LS mod.

the second thing you do after buying a new light (after blinding yourself by looking directly into its beam the first time you test it) is pull it apart and see what kind of lamp/reflector/switch/circuit it uses.

You spend time turning on multiple flashlights, shining them at walls/various objects to compare the beams.

See above, but taking photos of the beams..





Graham


----------



## beam_me_up (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you're a flashaholic when...


You make a "you know you're a flashaholic" list


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by zerox:
*You know you're a flashaholic when...


You make a "you know you're a flashaholic" list*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, and also when we RESPOND to that list at (whatever time it is where we are) this late hour!


----------



## yclo (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you're a flashaholic when you click on a forum topic that says "You know you're a flashaholic when..."


----------



## Josh (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you know your a flashoholic when you read the whole page and agree with ALL of them! (even #8)


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you buy or mod lights for your wife and kid b/c they "need" them too


----------



## DonL (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when your wife tell you, "Your monthly bulk battery delivery came today."


----------



## AlexGT (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you are a flashaholic when you have at least 4 lights on your person almost all the time (I do



)

Alex


----------



## AlexGT (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

let´s get this thread burning!



You know you are a flashaholic when you don´t need to move more than 5 feet to reach for a light no matter where you are, home, office, car etc.


----------



## BuddTX (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MR Bulk™:
*8) you catch a burglar in your house but decide to let him go because he has a better flashlight than yours
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's when my flashoholic interest turns to my gun collection






. . .


----------



## SFR (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... you try to recognize what kind of flashlight someone is using on a television show (CSI, 24, Alias, Cops, etc.)


----------



## Lonewolf (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Mr Bulk: <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR> YES! #12, 13, and 17, great! Didn't get my #8? I would normally hockey-tackle any scumbag found burglarizing my home, but if he was using like a Lambda Illuminator or something -- well, then he must be a alright guy, mebbe just down on his luck or something... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

He is robbing your house to feed his flashlight habit.

You might be a flashaholic when your family starts saying things like: "Are you a flashlight salesman?"


----------



## Chris M. (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you`re a Flashaholic when you watch a TV show or movie and spot a familiar looking torch, then spend the rest of the show babysitting a video capture system incase they show it again, so you can then post it on your favorite flashlight discussion board.

You know you`re a Flashaholic when you have a favorite Flashlight discussion board!

You know you`re a Flashaholic when you know what a CR123A is, and are not a photography fanatic.

You know you`re a Flashaholic when....Ooh! Is that a Maxabeam on TV, inside some kind of deep-dive housing? Gottago...


----------



## Aladdin (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Hi All!
I'm sorry, but I have to ask what does 'EDC'mean?


----------



## Darell (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Every Day Carry.


----------



## Darell (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you are a flashaholic when you read this list and don't find ANY of it funny.

You also know it when in the middle of the night, you wake up your wife to ask if she notices anything new, and without even opening her eyes, she says "you have a new flashlight."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when your case of batteries has the only horizontal surface in your house with nothing sitting on top of it... or when you look behind the box and there is a pile of broken vases and knick-knacks back there from constantly lifting the lid to get more batteries.






Hmmm... need some batteries for this light... _CRASH!!! tinkle tinkle_ gotta remember "no Ming vase on top of the battery box"






...when you haven't used the table lamps at each end of the couch for over a year...

...in order to read a wall clock, you shine a flashlight at it instead of turning on the regular light...


----------



## fracman (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you hear "123" and wonder what price they are selling for.
...when you know what HID stands for.
...when you buy PDA screen protector by the gross and don't own a PDA.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when like clockwork you make regular visits to the Wal-Marts and K-Marts and every hardware and sporting goods store within a several mile radius, just in case soem new kind of flashlight comes in that you don't have yet.


----------



## lemlux (May 14, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you have all your flashlight, bulb, battery, and charger deliveries made to your work address in order to preserve the peace on the home front.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You find a couple of odd sized batteries so you go out and buy a flashlight for them.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when planning for a trip you ask where all the best flashlight stores are.


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when Gregg at Bright Guy calls you to tell you what just came in

when Lambda, Dan Ramsey and wayne block your email

when the receptionist at various mfgrs doesnt even bother putting you through to customer service, but right through to engineering

when you name all your kids PK


----------



## Luff (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... when you wish you could meet with like-minded others in a room and say:

"Hi, my name's Mark. I'm a flashaholic."

... and it wouldn't be misunderstood as the admission of an exhibitionist.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Geoff in Philly:
*when Gregg at Bright Guy calls you to tell you what just came in

when Lambda, Dan Ramsey and wayne block your email

when the receptionist at various mfgrs doesnt even bother putting you through to customer service, but right through to engineering

when you name all your kids PK*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Is this all true, Geoff?


----------



## Stainless (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you SOMETIMES leave home without your primary WEAPON, but NEVER leave home without your primary FLASHLIGHT.


----------



## TrevorNasko (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when your primary light is so bright it is your primary weapon- yes i EDC the 12PM!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *THE REFORMED*Aragorn:
*when your primary light is so bright it is your primary weapon- yes i EDC the 12PM!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

But where?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kogatana:
* “You KNOW You're A Flashoholic When...”
When you deny it. Me? Naw, no way.






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Actually by denying it, that should make one a *closet* flashoholic.

So, ya see, if one is a *F*lashoholic, they're an "F"

then if one's a *C*loset *F*lashoholic, they are a "CF"

and if one admits to being a *C*loset *P*eeping *F*lashoholic, one is a...

*CPF !!!*

(sorry, my afternoon meds have not yet kicked in)


----------



## Tree (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Or *C*onstantly *P*urchasing *F*lashaholic.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Tree:
*Or Constantly Purchasing Flashaholic.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Much better!


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

my dog is named UKSL6, my bird, Pelican L1, my cat, Stealth, my rabbit E2, my private part the Elektroblaster....

my email has not been blocked by those kind gents, yet

I dont bother calling the receptionist, I have direct dial to engineering


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Geoff in Philly:
*my dog is named UKSL6, my bird, Pelican L1, my cat, Stealth, my rabbit E2, my private part the Elektroblaster....

my email has not been blocked by those kind gents, yet

I dont bother calling the receptionist, I have direct dial to engineering*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Huwaw, haw, haw! Good ones, liked the ElektroBlaster one!


----------



## PJD (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you buy your 7 year old son a nice flashlight, then decide to keep it yourself because you're afraid he won't "treat" it good enough...

PJD

...there is nothing in the world more frustrating than a lousy beam...


----------



## Stainless (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when your "Favorites Folder" labeled "Flashlights" contains more listings than all your other folders combined. (Subtle, but true.)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Stainless:
*...when your "Favorites Folder" labeled "Flashlights" contains more listings than all your other folders combined. (Subtle, but true.)



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Listings of what, flashlight pics? Really like your sig line, BTW...


----------



## TrevorNasko (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

i clip the holster for the 12pm to my belt!


----------



## GeoffChan (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Servers are named after Surefire models.


----------



## T-Rex (May 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Not just Surefire models.

Anything bright. X990 for instance.

Interesting idea... now to convince the boss!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 18, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You put yourself in line for Lambda's 4-LS Hydra when there is no line.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 18, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you empty your "Favorites" folder and replace it with lists of manufacturers, shops, review sites, etc, etc.

When you buy darker sunglasses!

When you ask you wife for a flashlight when she goes overseas instead of the usual electronic gadgets.


----------



## tygger (May 19, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you're on at 4AM checking for new posts.......


----------



## brightnorm (May 19, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you walk out at night in a crowded city belt-carrying an Ultrastinger, a D3 + SRTH turbohead, and another D3 with a T1/2 turbohead in order to do some "vertical throw" comparisons, and then chicken out because there are too many people around and you're afraid of looking weird or getting arrested.

Brightnorm


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

_...you're afraid of looking weird or getting arrested..._ _*again*_

You know you're a Flashoholic when... you see someone searching for something in a dark cinema and you're about to turn on the E2e [but it turns out it's the guy who's mobile went off *TWICE* during the movie and is looking for the battery that was removed & thrown away by someone who should get a medal for his actions during movie (Episode II)...]

Al


----------



## Graham (May 19, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you're at a restaurant, someone drops some change under the table and can't see well enough to find it - before you can say 'flashaholic', you have your Arc AAA out and lighting up the area.
Then after receiving the obligatory comments like "Gee, thats a bright little light..", you immediately say "yeah? well, check this out.." while reaching for your E2..





(This actually happened the other night..)

Graham


----------



## yclo (May 19, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...and of course when you hand them the E2 to have a look, and they shine it back at me. I proceed to take out the M3 in return.... (this also actually happened)

YC


----------



## Slick (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...When you've acquired more flashlights that you can accurately inventory...


----------



## Wits' End (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you give others your flashlights so you can justify getting more.
When you buy flashlights for others... but test them before giving "just to make sure they work".


----------



## Empath (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Slick:
*...When you've acquired more flashlights that you can accurately inventory...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh? Uh...yeah, but...oh. Now you've reminded me. I asked this question long ago and never received an answer.




A Question


----------



## Blikbok (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

I knew I was a flashaholic when I started to infect others. I'm going camping and I'm counseling my campers as to proper light planning. 

"All you're taking is a 2xAA MiniMAG? Oh, no. You need *at least* a LED headlamp for hands free and a high-power incandescent for long-range throw. Plus a single-cell to always have with you. Check out this CMG Tasklight....Remember, we want to carry as few types of batteries as possible."

So far, I've accumulated orders for 12 CMG tasklights and 2 SF E1's



All of which need to be *tested* before delivery


----------



## artar (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SFR:
*... you try to recognize what kind of flashlight someone is using on a television show (CSI, 24, Alias, Cops, etc.)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


...]... you *recognize* what kind of flashlight someone is using on a television show (CSI, 24, Alias, Cops, etc.)


----------



## BigHonu (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by witsend:
*When you buy flashlights for others... but test them before giving "just to make sure they work".*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Funny, I'm going to do exactly the same thing today...if I can find a Surge locally.

Aloha


----------



## JoeyL (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you've blinded everyone at the bar and then your date says: No, I meant a Bud Light...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 20, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by JoeyL:
*when you've blinded everyone at the bar and then your date says: No, I meant a Bud Light...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ha! Ha! Ha! GOOD one!


----------



## kalengkong (May 21, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you frequently looking to ebay.com finding if someone sell brand new Surefire in cheap price


----------



## Coop57 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When the most important feature on a handgun is an accesory rail.


----------



## Tater Rocket (May 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you buy accessories for a light you don't even own. 

Not that I just did that with the minimag tail switch thing... 

PS... No, I DON'T own a minimag, even if I want one. Yeah, I know everybody should own one (or ten), but I don't. Get over it ;-) I WISH I could find some used ones around here, may have to shop the garage sales or something soon unless I can convince somebody to buy a 3 D cell maglite for $14 or so, then that would leave me with a $6 minimag if I buy the two light combo.

Spudgunr


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Tater Rocket:
*When you buy accessories for a light you don't even own. 

Not that I just did that with the minimag tail switch thing... 

PS... No, I DON'T own a minimag, even if I want one. Yeah, I know everybody should own one (or ten), but I don't. Get over it ;-) I WISH I could find some used ones around here, may have to shop the garage sales or something soon unless I can convince somebody to buy a 3 D cell maglite for $14 or so, then that would leave me with a $6 minimag if I buy the two light combo.

Spudgunr*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yup, looking at your sig line you definitely need a minimag...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... when your wife says to you (quoting Mae West):

"Is that a new flashlight in your pants or are you just happy to see me?"

Jeremy


----------



## Stainless (May 24, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... when your doctor tells you: "Buy two flashlights - and call me in the morning."


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 25, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you get into an accident on xmas eve, and your friends civic is in the center divider with half the car in the fast lane, and cars approaching rapidly. You get pissed off at your friend because he had a 2 AA garity rubber flashlight that wasn't brighter than a candle. Then you get pissed off at yourself for not holstering one on you. 


( the above is a true story, now all my friends carry Scorpions in their cars, I gave them out as Xmas gifts. Never again will I be caught unprepared! )


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...a new light is delivered and you're pleasantly surprised because you forgot all about it until now...

...you've lost track of what you have coming in...


----------



## kalengkong (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you feel nervous when you realize you didnt bring any flashlight with you at uni.
And the whole lecture you think about your flashlight left alone at home .


----------



## Graham (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you cringe every time you take out your Arc AAA, and someone says "Hey, isn't that one of them Maglites?"

Graham


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kalengkong:
*when you feel nervous when you realize you didnt bring any flashlight with you at uni.
And the whole lecture you think about your flashlight left alone at home .*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah -- and when you "feel naked if you don't have at least one light on you"...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

While waiting for the lights you just ordered, you figger you might as well pass the time by -- ordering more.

_*I*_ just did...


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you spend so much time in the flashlight isle comparing lights... Wal-Mart security starts calling codes on the overhead P/A, and suddenly there are mystery shoppers blocking both ends of the isle.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when what? You just know.


----------



## Blikbok (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Gotta second that "naked without a light" feeling.


----------



## Slick (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you're on your way to work and realize that you forgot your EDC light then promptly turn around and drive back home to get it..


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Slick:
*...when you're on your way to work and realize that you forgot your EDC light then promptly turn around and drive back home to get it..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yup, done that a few myself...


----------



## Wits' End (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

----------- Quote from Slick
...when you're on your way to work and realize that you forgot your EDC light then promptly turn around and drive back home to get it..
------------


When you leave for work without your EDC? Then I pull out one of my other EDC's. 
But then I leave for work at 10PM and have to walk a 1/4 mile to my car  . 
I'd have to go back for my Aurora so I could carry my laptop to work so I could hook up to the Internet so I could go to CPF.

I would say anyone who is reading this is a flashaholic. You don't stay here for long unless you are a f-a-h or a psychiatrist



.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You are a flashaholic when you go to a club with your girl, and see the security gaurds holding Garrity rubber flashlights. You must stop and let them see your Scorpion in action ( wish I had a E2HA to show though ).


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you're a Flashaholic when you buy your girlfriend or wife a really cute 14-kt gold flashlight charm for her birthday! Dazzle and blind her with that...so you can go out and buy more "real" ones for yourself.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you actually give flashlights as gifts. 

When you feel smug as somone brags about their new Mag light "Look how bright it is!"

When you get a new light and you can't help but take it apart, 

and then the one that happened to me 2 hours ago

When you are stupid enough to put the light from your Mag Solitare into your Nordic, therefore blowing the bulb. When you know you'll have an Arc AAA soon but you can't live without having SOME type of light on your person so you search the house for another bulb (and find one!)


***EDIT*** When other newsgroups are always yelling at you for posting off-topic comments.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

hmmm, have given many SureFires E1's and E2's as gifts and several Arc's both AAA and LS seconds.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Nothing wrong with that (here we go off topic) but how many people give out lots of flashlights that aern't proclaied addicts?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when people around you squint their eyes by reflex if you happen to reach into your pocket.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when your postal carrier suggests you replace your mailbox with their Rural model.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you regard UPS drivers as "Santa Clauses in brown suits" (I borrowed this from an airgun-holic forum)...


----------



## Saaby (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Has somone already posted this?? 

--When it starts raining, and you secretly hope that the power will go out


----------



## logicnerd411 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you sync your PDA with CPF and The LED Museum until it complains of "critically low memory." Then you buy Flash memory. (has happened)

...when one of your stored favorite searches on eBay is "LED flashlight" and "Arc AAA".


----------



## CNC Dan (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk™:
> *Here, let me start it off:
> 
> You Know You're A Flashoholic When...
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">How about:

8) you catch a burglar in your house but you let him go because he has a wussy flashlight and you are laughing too hard to call the cops.


----------



## Spudman (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You have a bathroom with no windows and you've never bothered to find the light switch.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You're reading this

.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You change your system clock to Pacific Time when you live in the East Coast.


----------



## Tony from Finland (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Hmm... Hi guys, I'm new here, but after reading this I think I'll fit right in...



(Except that I have embarrasingly few lights.)

One more to add:

You open up your Photon Microlights so many times they break. (Happened just now. Oh well, guess I'll have to go buy a few more...



)


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

I swear you people are watching me.....

Does my LS hard-drive light count as a flashlight?


----------



## Slick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by Spudman:
> *You have a bathroom with no windows and you've never bothered to find the light switch.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">how 'bout..

...you have a bathroom with no windows that you've converted into your "light meter test bench".


----------



## Slick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *...when people around you squint their eyes by reflex if you happen to reach into your pocket.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">LOL!!






That's HILARIOUS Charlie..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When the mailman buzzes you on the intercom and says "Got more flashlights for you today" instead of "You have a package".

When you routinely refer to UPS as "Brown Santa".

When flashlight companies write YOU asking for advice.

When you use a flashlight with a combat grip to spray Raid at gnats & flies.

When you're up at 3am adding to a "You know you are..." list on a flashlight forum.

When your flashlight website is bigger than the hard drive on your first PC, or your second, or even your third, and passing 3,000,000 visitors was no big deal whatsoever.

When your flashlight website uses 16.7 terabytes of bandwidth... in ONE DAY.

When a 5W Luxeon just isn't bright enough anymore, and you can't wait for the 10W Luxeons to start showing up.

When the number of flashlights you own exceeds the number of every other object you own, combined.

When you're always within easy reach of no fewer than 10 flashlights, regardless of where you are.

When you convert your wheelchair into a rolling HID/halogen/multi-LED flashlight.

When you dye your hair to resemble a HD green Luxeon on one side, and a silicon carbide LED on the other.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you set your alarm clock so's you can be up in time for Lambda's sale.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Moo-wah-hahahaha-haaaaaaa!


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When the number of flashlights on your desk exceeds the number of family photos.


----------



## x-ray (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When your finger hurts from clicking the refresh button on the actice topics page


----------



## treek13 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by x-ray:
> *When your finger hurts from clicking the refresh button on the actice topics page*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Oh wow, so that's why my finger hurts so bad!

Pat


----------



## Saaby (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Oh come on! Puhlease!!

Try this:

http://www.lawrencegoetz.com/programs/autoload.htm


----------



## Tech a Billy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

In case you're not sure if your a flashaholic...

Ten Warning Signs of Flashaholism:

1) At first, we my just notice that we seem to have lost intrest in things that used to excite us, like Maglites.
2) Next, one may notice a seemingly natural aversion to daylight, preferring darkened rooms, basements and especially closets.
3) Sufferers may find themselves unintentionally judging others by thier EDC and unable to resist the temptation to offer their opinions on choices of carry (ie. "Hey Officer, Ultra Stinger. Na-hice") 
4) Soon, burned out bulbs, poor electrical connections and snail mail tend to become excuses for binge drinking and spousal abuse.
5) Victims may exhibit unexplained anxiety and/or paranoid behavior especially on days surrounding mail or parcel deliveries. Mood swings may manifest themselves into unsubstantiated aggression and distrust of postal and parcel delivery workers in general, only to be followed by undue praise and generosity towards these same people once a delivery is sucessfully received.
6) Such deliveries are usually followed by periods of uncontrollable blinking, with the victim often complaining of "seeing spots".
7) As the disease progresses, friends and family members may notice grotesque bulges in the victims clothing as he tries desparately to satisfy his irrational need for more and more back ups.
8) Those who are closest to the flashaholic will, themselves, begin to flinch instinctively whenever the user reaches into his or her pocket, bag or fanny pack. (ok, I borrowed that one from Mr. Bulk)
9) In extreme cases, scorch marks may begin to develop on the walls and ceilings of the victims dwelling and the user may, at times, exude the odor of burning flesh, clothing or plastic.
10) Finally, the poor soul will be relegated to a life of never ending tests and experiments, in a room dimly lit only by his banks of battery chargers, occasionally disturbed by the blinding flash of high output incandescent lamps being pushed far beyond their design limits.

Care givers should take note to be sure to make the patient as comfortable as possible and offer plenty of love, understanding and fresh batteries.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Even easier...
Refresher for IE


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you sell off your last C-cell lights and remember you still have several dozen new C batteries -- so you order a UK SL6 (true story, just happened to me -- today)...


----------



## Unforgiven (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You're *STILL* reading this..........


----------



## rlhess (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you spend an hour measuring flashlights with different batteries in them and decide to start selling some to pay for the new ones.

Hey, Charlie, let me know how you like the SL6. It's one of my faves.

Current faves:
Arc AAA, Arc sLS, SF E2e, Lambda Illuminator, UKE SL6, UKE D8, PT Aurora.

Richard


----------



## Anthem (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by SFR:
> *... you try to recognize what kind of flashlight someone is using on a television show (CSI, 24, Alias, Cops, etc.)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">...and make judgements about their abilities as a cop (EMT/soldier/investigator/agent, etc.) based on the model they use.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Rich,

Yeah, can't wait for it to get here...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When, right now, you feel slightly advantaged by living in the southern hemisphere - you have 3 hours per day extra *DARKNESS*


----------



## sodakar (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

LOL, great thread... My co-workers have been trying to convince me that I have a problem, and have recently made me the below list:

How can you tell if you are a flashlight addict -- as explained to me by my co-workers:

</font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">When someone asks where they should go to buy flashlights, you start the sentence with, "I *usually* go to store xyz to buy flashlights."</font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You buy CR2015's, CR2016's, CR2032's, N-cell's, and CR123's in *batches of 100*.</font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You are trying to decide whether or not to upgrade your computer or buy a flashlight.</font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You carry 2 or more flashlights on you at all times, but you're not a cop.</font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You own more than 10 flashlights, which cost you well over $100. (LOL, that's how much *one* costs.)
</font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">So I own several Photons, Arc-AAA, Infinity, Eternalight, PAL Light, Bison 2C, Arc LS, 2AA Mini-Mag, 3D Mini-Mag, E1e, E2e, C3... I'm only moderately interested... I'm not addicted... Yeah... I can quit any time... Yeah...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you desire to build your own flashlights


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by superbright10:
> *When you desire to build your own flashlights
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ah, yes. Then you become a MOD-aholic!


----------



## radellaf (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Too much of a flashaholic?

Dr. Michael Leviton says:
"I have no idea of how it got there. All I know is that this guy should have put in batteries and turned it the other way if he wanted to see anything." 







http://www.well.com/www/cynsa/leviton/
from: http://www.well.com/www/cynsa/newbutt.html


----------



## Saaby (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you hunt down this thread because you've thought of something new for it

...You've got pictures of flashlights in your wallet/locker/office/etc.


----------



## SUREFARC (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you buy one more for nothing.


----------



## NamTinker (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you take a $20 flashlight and add mods of $35 to it...
When you are willing to pay $60 shipping for circuits worth $90...
When you destroy a $40 light because the module inside just "happens" to fit another mod you're working on...
If you start reasoning that by owning enough flashlights, "Dark Africa" will just become "Africa"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you can't enter ANY store.. Grocery, Pharmacy, Hardware, Department, and of course Wallyworld without looking at and buying at least one flashlight or pack of batteries!!!

Probably been said but I don't have time to read the whole post just now!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you start thinking in terms of a year without power and plan your flashlight and battery purchases accordingly. (also applies to food and other things.)

When you look forward to trash night, so you can do a real world test of your newest purchases.






When you no longer turn lights when you 'wake up' during the night, and prefer an LED headlamp in order to wake up and not assault your eyes with flourescent light.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

So today I'm in the hospital having a 'minor' procedure done (don't need to expand on that) and I'm laying on the table...

looking up I see this flex shaft with about a 2" black light head on it, orange peel reflector, and a little bulb...

I'm thinking to myself, "I wonder what brand that is, what that bulb is...". 

The doctor leaves the room to get some more medical "stuff" (actually his words) and I start playing with it...oops, it falls off and is hanging there...I'm like the kid with his hand in the cookie jar when Mom walks in...I got it pushed back on before he returned, it was then I finally realized, "Yep, I need help!" 

Then I got home and found out that "Santa Postman" had delivered my ARC LS today...yippeeee!


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by radellaf:
> *Too much of a flashaholic?
> 
> Dr. Michael Leviton says:
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">OK, I don't know why I thought of this at 8:30 in the morning, but . . .

If the above flashlight was an LED, could this guy be called "Lead Butt"?!?!?


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Only if the batteries were lead-acid...right? Otherwise I don't get it!


----------



## webley445 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Think he meant L.E.D. Butt. Seems to be an x-ray of a bizarre "insertion". Very common in hospitals.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

LED - pronouned Lead, as in the metal, as in very heavy.


----------



## BillPilot (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You pray that the thunderstorm will knock out your power.

You prefer tunnels to bridges.

You dislike summer because there's more daylight.

You try to turn off the light-activated street lights by shining your brightest flashlight at them -- and you can.

You teach your kids to always carry a flashlight before you teach them to look both ways before crossing the street.

You're busy trying to think of things to add to this list -- and they're not hard to think of.

--Bill


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Your wife lists this site's URL in the router's Parental Lockout Controls in the interest of marital relations...


----------



## mst3k (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Ok:

You find yourself going to sites with really cool pix of flashlights and you right click on them and save them to your My Pictures/Flashlights folder.

Under favorites on your browser, the "Flashlight" folder contains the most URL's of any other folder.

You think CPF stands for Compfy Protective Friends.

You shine your light at police helicopters to see if they will land and either commend you on your amazing light, or throw you in jail for blinding them. (either works but they never do, do they??)





When guys you know have a few beers in em and start talking about their Peter, you think "Gransee".

You wake up in the middle of the night with and think a bug is on you rather than swatting at it you reach for a lite so you can see what it is.

Its a start


----------



## mst3k (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

OOoh just thought of this one.

You know if there is a new post on the CPF because you've memorized the number of posts from the last time you were there.


----------



## mst3k (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

This one is sad:

In the bathroom your latest issue of Playboy looks brand new, but the new Surefire Catalog looks very used.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Not sure if this qualifies...but I gave away Arc AAA's as winning prizes in my super bowl Pool!!

And everyone LOVED 'em


----------



## shiftd (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you cannot sleep every night before you play around with your flashlights


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You are a Torchaholic when:

Your bike bag is weighed down with torches that you forgot you had.

Your friends call you Torchy.

Torch parts litter your front room, hallway, garage, bedroom and anywhere else where you can lodge something.

You know the LED specialist at Maplin by name, and what an NR86T is.

Your trouser pockets wear out prematurely because you're always carrying at least ONE torch, whether or not you really might need them.

You go to bed with a torch lanyarded to your wrist.

Poundzone start limiting how many of thier torch packs you can buy at a time.

You bath and shave by torchlight, even if there is a really good mains light in the bathroom.

You name your dog after a torch brand or model.

Your cat is called Nichia.

You have a bulk account with Benross following problms obtaining torches in quantity.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you deliberately wait for your eyes to get adjusted to the dark so the flashlight(s) you're playing with will seem brighter.


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by BillPilot:
> *.....You try to turn off the light-activated street lights by shining your brightest flashlight at them -- and you can.....*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">What a great idea! That's one I have to try, but there are so many people around in my urban neighborhood I'm a little self concsious. How long would it take to achieve this with, say, a Tigerlight, M6 or D3+SRTH?

Brightnorm


----------



## BillPilot (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Every coat you own has a micro-light attached to its zipper.

--Bill


----------



## dirobesh (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You're watching Lord of the Rings on video and you wonder which flashlight would have served Gandalf best in the mines of Moria.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you hear your newly purchased rechargeable flashlight calling to you... "Use me...Use me."

When you put on sunglasses and take your light out in the middle of the day to do a "battery run down" test.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you start thinking like I am, getting a lantern style flashlight (that takes 6 volt lantern battery) and putting the bulb from a Dorcy Cool blue in it, and wondering with continuous burn time if it'll last 5 months.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you can't breathe when all the Grey Kits are gone. I'm serious.


----------



## webley445 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You'd rather tweak that new mod you completed last week rather than get romantic [some].

You end up 20 minutes late for work because you had to follow up on a post from the night before.

You suffer a sudden anxiety attack in the middle of rush hour traffic because you realize you don't have enough ___ size batteries in your stockpile.


----------



## dirobesh (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Depends WHERE she's holding it....


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you start designing your own dreamlights!

anywhere but here hands diro...


----------



## Abe Furburger (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You go to bed, and think of Luxeon Stars, and CR123s.
You get to sleep and dream of Luxeon Stars and CR123s
You get intimate with your wife, and she knows already not to comment on the Arc AAA on the laynard around your neck.
Got one around my neck, got one one my home keychain, got one on my work keychain, got one in the car.
When your favourite line in a movie is "Aziz, Light !"

Abe :>


----------



## Zelandeth (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You spend nearly 4 hours stuck in traffic, just to get to Maplin to buy one of those litte LED kits - when you've already got three sitting at home. (Done it)

You check back multiple times daily to see if there's going to be an event relating to flashlights of lighting in your country (and there never is in the UK...). (Done it)

You know what a NIX1E is. (not a flashlight, but kinda lighting related...LED history related anyway).

You actually made a Nixie Clock. (Can't find the parts...)

You blow nearly a month's buget in one day because <insert supermarket here> had a sale on batteries. (Happens all the time)

You pulled apart that ancient PDA just to get the EL panel out - then got zapped repeatedly by the inverter while testing, and never gave up.
(yesterday)

You feel like throwing a party when you find that the guy who fitted the new hot water tank left a flashlight in the attic. (Hi-Tech is the only label I can find, Uses one of those 4R25 batteries, and an overdriven 4.5V bulb - some kinda throw for a cheap light).

You HATE the local council for upgrading the local power substation, so you NEVER have blackouts any more. (VERY true here).

You discover that your cheap webcam "sees" IR as white, so go and pull apart every old remote control you can find to make a night-vision camera - and it works.

You actually carried an industrial 250W SON-T HPS lamp 2 miles home from where it was *going* to be skipped by a company, and you actually use it...in your bedroom...regularly. 

You like to see how visitors react when they instinctively look at it, then spend the next hour trying to get rid of the little rectangular afterimage.

Your friends have warned anyone who is likely to visit not to enter your room without sunglasses.

You actually got out of bed again, kicked the computer back out of hibernation and came back here three times to add something you forgot.


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Crying over missing the Grey Kit offer. Still eagerly awaiting the Arc AAA LE ordered last Nov. Today ordered a 5W Star from Electrolumens and a BB 700 from Wayne Y. Doing burn time test on 1W LS with micro puck on N cell (up to 4 hrs and 45 min



) Started machining a scratch build in spare time at work. Two more designs eating my sole-surviving braincell........

Larry


----------



## Entropy (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



> Originally posted by NamTinker:
> *When you take a $20 flashlight and add mods of $35 to it...
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Bah...

$9 flashlight (MiniMag)

BB400 + McFlood - $45
Tailcap switch and MM accessory kit - $10
Optics for experimentation from Anchor Optical Surplus - $15. (Including a monster 120+mm plano-convex lens... You want throw? I'll give ya throw!)


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You post pictures of your new M6 for the hell of it... hehe...


----------



## dirobesh (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

.... And you delete your wallpaper of Britney Spears to make way for it....


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

How about editing the wallpaper of Britney Spears so that she's holding the M6?


----------



## georget98 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Overheard in the outside world

At the neighbor’s:</font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Put the batteries in tip-to-tip so they won’t run down when you’re not using it.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I figure once the bulb burns out it’s just the start of trouble so I toss it in the trash.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I’m a flashlight freak, I’ve got them in both cars, one in the basement, and one in the bedroom.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Just shake it a couple times.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">My dad told me to keep it in the freezer so it’d always be ready but to keep the batteries warm</font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In the hardware store:</font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">LED flashlights? Sure, this one’s got a flashing LED so you can find it in the dark.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">$12.00 for a flashlight! What are they nuts? Nobody would ever pay that much.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">How about this one. It’s sealed so the batteries last forever.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">No, they don’t make 5 cell lights anymore. They were too powerful.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Mag-Lite? You can only get those at a police store. You’ve got to show your badge.</font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In the police station:</font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Sure I killed her, she took the battery out of my Arc AAA LE for her pager!</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Send a car over to Elm Park. Someone’s running some sort of Hollywood searchlight there.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The shop has $50,000 worth of digital cameras but all the thief took was lithium batteries.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I wish they sold Mag-Lites at the uniform shop. I hate waiting in line at Wal-Mart.</font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In the bar:</font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">My brother-in-law’s a cop, he can get one for you, but they’re expensive — nearly 20 bucks.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">All she gave you for Christmas was a flashlight? So when’s the divorce.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The house was dark but I rang the bell anyways and this guy came to the door carrying a flashlight. Funny thing, they had power.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Impossible. If anyone can light that up from here with a flashlight I’ll buy him beer for a month.</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Some wierdo in front of me set off the metal detector and when they searched him he had 15 flashlights!</font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

After reading these 4 pages to my wife and haveing a good laugh, she asks me to turn the street light across the way off.



> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by BillPilot:
> .....You try to turn off the light-activated street lights by shining your brightest flashlight at them -- and you can.....
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I then grab the TigerLight and try it. It didn't work. Help BillPilot and Brightnorm, what am I doing wrong?

Tom

By the way, my wife is still laughing at me...


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you turn on one flashlight to inspect another (a stellar example of which I observed just last Tuesday when McGizmo handed a prototype SF light to Sonic in the darkened environment of the Oceanarium restaurant)...


----------



## milwaukeeblues (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you hide your old mag 2c and replace it with the Space Needle you just got from Mr. Bulk, hoping your wife won't notice the difference.

...you pull a similar switcheroo with the Megaclops you just got from Lambda.

...after installing your new madmax, you refer to it as "a new bulb for the minimag."

This really is a disease, isn't it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Haw! A trick I learned from airguns is after you acquire two or three (they're all similar in appearance to the disinterested parties -- like wives/girlfriends -- since they're mostly all dark blued metalwork mounted on wooden rifle stocks), the wife really can't tell the difference, as long as you don't bring'em all out at the same time since unfortunately, My wife can still _count_!


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...you turn on one flashlight to inspect another (a stellar example of which I observed just last Tuesday when McGizmo handed a prototype SF light to Sonic in the darkened environment of the Oceanarium restaurant)... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've done that!


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you're so excited about becoming one and want to tell the world that you start a SECOND THREAD with no idea there is already a first one going...


----------



## snuffy (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

At least they have different titles.
Really be a shame to get them confused. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Blikbok (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Mr. Bulk:

I had a bad choice of title. I wasn't attempting to start a thread, just share my little slice of insanity. I did a search for a previously existing thread, but oddly, this one didn't show up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Empath (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

I was going to put a link showing this thread when Blikbok started his thread but couldn't find it. But then how could I know to search for "flashaholic" spelled "flash*o*holic"? I altered the spelling in this particular replies' subject, so it should show up in a search now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Blikbok (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

Yes! Slight vindication is better than none.


----------



## Empath (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

Well, yes Blikbok. But then yours got moved to the Cafe. Mr. Bulk's has homesteading rights here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Blikbok (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

I'm gonna be more careful picking titles in the future, like "I'm such a flashaholic" or "Guess what I did".


----------



## UK Owl (May 1, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

1) when lying in bed reading you have a powercut and...

a) you can only find seven torches by the side of the bed !

b) your partner downstairs wonders why the only light in the street still working appears to be coming from the bedroom !

2) you send of to chi-wing for a bag of 50 white LED's just to 'experiment' with ... (p.s. they were fantastic !)


----------



## was_jlh (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

You read every post in the "Arc LS Roll Call" to make sure your number hasn't been duplicated.

Joe


----------



## kakster (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

...You find yourself having to explain to loved ones and family exactly why youre sucking on a flashlight when they inadvertantly walk in on you....


----------



## tattoou2 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

You keep telling your creditors the check's in the mail while gleefully scanning BST.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

>AlexGT 
>Flashaholic 


>>let´s get this thread burning! You know you are a >>flashaholic when you don´t need to move more than 5 feet >>to reach for a light no matter where you are, home, >>office, car etc. 

5 feet? Are you kidding?

Reach into a pocket, or no more than arms length, even when walking through the house from one station (example couch) to another (example computer desk) because you have lights hanging on the wall in strategic locations!


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

....you pay $40 for a PINK Minimag and have it shipped in from Switzerland!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

Damn Roy!

That IS extreme!

I think you should win some sort of prize!


----------



## SFR (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

... you admire the flashlights and beams in a cartoon

For example,


----------



## Slick (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

...you buy so many flashlights to mod that you never even get a chance to power on and test them out first.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashaholic When...*

...you've spent more money in your first 2 months as a CPF than you earn in a year.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you've lost track fo what's coming in...

I believe that is the epitome of Flashoholism...


----------



## Catapult (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... instead of looking at the 2Ds that just passed by, you were too busy looking at the 2Ds on the shelves...


----------



## THEluminator (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...You know the FedEx guy's entire family by first name...


----------



## cool4light (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...of all of your friends you are the only one that thinks its perfecctly normal to spend $300 on a flashlight and then have to spend $8 on bateries that will only last 20 min.

...you drive one hour so you can go to the only nearby store that carries Surefires 

...secretly hope somebody shines a "regular" flashlight in your eyes so you can temporarily stun them with your more powerful light

...someone is using their regular stock 6d light and you tell them you call that a flashlight, then show them the error of their ways.

...you need to get a second job so you can buy more flashlights
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...half the links in your browser's favorite file have to do with flashlights.

...when you know the Luxeon bin codes by heart

...when you put yourself in situations that require flashlights

...when people will run away to prevent being blinded by whatever creation you just pulled out. 

...when you tell people flashlights prevent prostate cancer


----------



## Wylie (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you start taking your flashlights out for road testing. I can do seventy with my Micro on a cloudy night as long as there are lines and dots on the road. Don't try this one at home! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...You shine your lights at a wall for no apparent reason...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

Of course, you know you're a flashaholic when you're reading this...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## PJD (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you work the graveyard shift, and sleep on the living room couch instead of in your bedroom because you know the FedEx man will be there today!

PJD


----------



## FalconFX (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Ah, yes... The FedEx or UPS deliveryperson who's afraid to knock on your door because you'll jump him for your flashlight before his fingers hit your door...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Haw!! These I thought were especially great:

Ignore female's 2D's to look at 2D flashlights

and

Pink Mag from Switzerland.

Haw haw haw ho ho ho hoo hoo hoo hee hee _*heeeeeeeee!!!*_


----------



## PaulW (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

. . . when you take a peek at CPF instead of eating breakfast, or dressing.


----------



## steve_vance (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you turn on your latest aquisition, and even though you know better, look right into it.......then see spots for the rest of the day


----------



## cool4light (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you are expecting a flashlight delivery and you dash instead of walking to the door anytime the doorbell rings.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you put the FedEx page on an automatic refresh page to see when your package gets on the plane...

Dan


----------



## JOshooter (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you despise M*gL*ght.

When you gather around the wall for a lesson in different beams.

When you can no longer carry your EDC.


----------



## Zelandeth (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...When you're STILL reading this.

...When you spent more on buying the LEDs and relevent equipment for converting the illumination of your car's instrumentation to LEDs than you paid for the car.

...You have one of those backlit keyboards as seen in the LED Museums's review pages. (wnt one, but can't find or afford one).

...You carry an ArcAAA on a neck lanyard 24/7 (apart from maybe in the shower)...and have at least another 5 lights about your person at any given time, and normally have as many again within easy reach.

...You just about went through the roof last time you went into Maplin and found how much they charge for the best blue Nichias they have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif And go ahead and buy a pile anyway because you can't bear to not go out of there with something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

...You have The LED Museum set at your homepage...And CPF as the first link in the menu - or vice-versa, as they're normally rotated here.


----------



## Larry1582 (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

We have been without power for over a day and a half due to a storm that came through Memphis with 100 m.p.h. straight line winds. My wife dropped the kids off at day care yesterday when all this first started. When I picked up the kids from day care, my two kids were holding the flashlights that I had given them a while back. They had decided when they left the house that morning that they were taking the flashlights to day care with them. The power went out and those were the only two flashlights in the building. Of course I had to whip out my Inova X5 while the staff of the day care were trying to make sandwiches for the kids in the dark kitchen. It appears the kids are flashoholics in the making.


----------



## cool4light (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...Your heart skips a beat when you find out about a new flashlight.

...When someone asks you where you bought your flashlight you are afraid to tell them for fear they might find out how much you actually paid for it.

...When you can actually name the model of the flashlight you are using instead of just calling it the flahslight.


----------



## Brody (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You have changed all of the lenses of your lights to UCL to squeeze every available photon from them.

You know the name of the president of the company who makes the lights you use.

Light dealers who you buy lights from know you by name.

You know the name of people working at places that sell you lights.


----------



## revbnc (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You pull out your flashlight at an outdoor drama when the spot light goes out and light up the stage so the scene can finish.


----------



## d'mo (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... your flashlights are worth more than your car.

... you name your children M6 and Luxeon. 

... you're in your underwear, but still have four flashlights on you.


----------



## cool4light (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...You can amuse yourself for large amounts of time just by playing with the flashlights.


----------



## hideo (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

used to be my sock drawer:








Honduran cigars now in the knife/razor drawer:







no larger lights, neck carries or nitestand lites shown. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


(In solidarity with Peter/ ARC, MAG products and mods removed except for one solitaire) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


hideo


----------



## Zelandeth (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You spend $150 buying a digicam JUST so that you can photograph the flashlight collection to add the page to your website (I did).


----------



## JOshooter (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You've made it to here.


----------



## bluewater (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You seriously consider moving to the Arctic to take advantage of those 6 solid months of darkness! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When your friends send you links to These just to pick on you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## cool4light (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

your flahslights are itemized on your insurance policy.


----------



## James S (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you follow the above link to ThinkGeek and immediately move from caffein over to the lights section and notice at the bottom that they carry the ArcAAA! Then to your Horror you notice that they don't have a picutre of the light! And when you're reading through the description and wondering if you should email peter and tell him to send them a picture for their site you notice that they are out of stock and you wonder if you should email peter and tell him to send them some!


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You spend countless hours creating a non-profit website for the single fact of showcasing all of your flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BigMac (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You follow a link to a non-profit website created for the single fact of showcasing all of the designer's flashlights.


----------



## Sharp (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...You EDC more than 6 lights
...Have all of your flashlights nailed to the wall (except for the bigger and heavier ones)
...When somebody asks to borrow a light of yours you run away, shouting, terrified of letting someone else touch your lights
...You can't get separated from any of your lights, whatever their price is
...You make an inventory list of all your flashlights, batteries, and which betteries will go where.
...You hate summer cause of lighter clothing hence less pockets
...Find bunch of ways to carry and/or hide lights on your person when you go out
...Find any kind of excuse to use your flashlights
...Sleep with "some" flashlights next to your bed, one on you, and one under the pillow


----------



## Sharp (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you follow that link and get crazy because you notice flashlights are under GADGETS while you know they ought to have a section JUST FOR FLASHLIGHTS!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you get an unexpected paycheck for back-payed overtime, and then proceed to spend multiple hundreds of dollars over two days in a flashaholic spending splurge!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

(L4, E1e, 2nd Firefly, Hotlips C, D, and one with the Magic Resistor) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

Wasn't me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*







Larry


----------



## Stanley (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You ask a good friend when his sister is returning from the US, but instead of giving you an evil 'stay away from her' look, he says "So which light did you want her to bring back for u now?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## GeoffChan (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

the staff members of a surefire dealer will purchase their lights off me and not from their boss.

Geoff


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You have your wife go out and buy you six pairs of Dockers Mobile shorts and pants just so you can EDC more lights.


----------



## tsg68 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Hey Charlie, that reminds me to ask how're those pants and shorts working out? Maybe you could give a update and review on the "Pockets" thread? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

TSG


----------



## dlee96 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you find yourself at night reading the Surefire catalog with your A2.


----------



## cool4light (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you go to bed you have a flashlight in your hand and 5 others on the night stand.


----------



## richpalm (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you discover CPF and one month later, you've got 15 Surefires! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Rich


----------



## batterystation (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

16 Surefires! I think at this point my wife requested that I start the "Flashaholics Anonymous" thread in the Cafe.
Hmmmmm


----------



## Sharp (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you clean and maintenance your flashlights every time you've got nothing to do also if that means once a day


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you sell a light to make room in your flashlight crowded house and ya end up with three more flashlights some how.


----------



## JOshooter (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When ohly people with comparable flashlights are allowed to see your flashlight show case.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you're in Texas and you wish you were in New York just to be stuck in an elevator without power (Northeast Power Outage) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dan


----------



## FalconFX (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*






Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looks like somebody's hooked up to a pipeline with Dat2Zip! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## BigMac (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*brite one said:*
When ohly people with comparable flashlights are allowed to see your flashlight show case. 

[/ QUOTE ]

When there are exactly two people within a hundred-mile radius of you with sufficient flashlights to be allowed to see you flashlight show case.


----------



## flownosaj (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*logicnerd411 said:*
When you're in Texas and you wish you were in New York just to be stuck in an elevator without power (Northeast Power Outage) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]
When you agree completley with this because it will finally end all the questions of "why do you carry so many flashlights" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
but it will begin the new "you're so smart to carry so many flashlights--can I borrow one?"

Then I can hold all kinds of fancy items as collateral--jewlery, notebook computers, girlfriends...

-Jason


----------



## cool4light (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you call your friend up in NY jus so you can say "told you so" should carry a flashlight with you at all times /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## E2E4ME (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When the local time is 12:46am, and you just spent 30 of the last 45 minutes in Walmart looking at the flashlight wall. I know they thought I was trying to shoplift!


----------



## DaveT (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Ummm...I don't know if you really wanted to be stuck in an elevator just to test out your ARC. But mine was stellar for lighting the totally dark stairway of a subway station. 
But you know you're stuck in a world of hopelessly anti-flashaholics when the day after the largest power outage in U.S. history, your co-workers still scoff at news reports where people say they weren't stuck in the dark because they had a flashlight in their survival kits.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you suffer a mild heart palpitation upon going to Wal-Mart to find the flashlight section mysteriously gone -- only to find that they _moved it halfway across the store_ due to remodeling.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif Grrrrr! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## Catapult (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

That's exactly how I felt when the flashlight section was moved at Target!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you take a shower with a flashlight in the tub with you - just to see if it's water resistant. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## batterystation (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

The power fails and you whip out 13 flashlights in a matter of seconds and one is bright enough to replace the sun.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Catapult said:*
That's exactly how I felt when the flashlight section was moved at Target! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Then you KNOW you're a Flashoholic!!!


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You go to an electronics store with your dad for supplies for a light you are creating, and spend at least half an hour talking, and looking at everything they have. You spend a lot of time discussing all the possible uses for everything in the store, and figure out different configurations for switches, resistors, LEDs, power supplies, etc.

And after you to to another store and repeat the whole thing over again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dukeleto (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You spend 1/2 an hour on a real lousy internet connection in far flung western China just to catch up on the posts while you were backpacking; the 1/2 hour costs you as much as the meal you're about to eat. 
What's one suppposed to do when it gets this bad


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Duke, so you accessed via -- satellite? Cool!


----------



## mbs (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Your wife complains that there is a flashlight in every drawer and in every car, so you buy a bigger house with more drawers!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You see a nifty flashlight that could possibly be used for a mod - and whip out a camera you always EDC to take a picture of it for the masses.

Dan


----------



## JoeyL (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you say to yourself,
Playing with flashlights is like sex...
when it's good, it's great,
when it's bad, it's still pretty good...


----------



## outlaw918692000 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you stop saying flashlight and start saying illuminessent tool.


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you laugh at your marine friend as he talks about his latest nightvision goggles. tHEN YOU BREAK OUT YOUR NEWLY MODDED DEATH RAY!


----------



## Sonic (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you keep a running list of all your flashlights, and give up after two weeks because it takes up too much time!


----------



## Sharp (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sonic said:*
...when you keep a running list of all your flashlights, and give up after two weeks because it takes up too much time! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I still keep mine running from a month /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## RevDavid (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you start composing odes to your flashlights like...
"How are thee tactical? Let me count the ways.

David <><


----------



## Xrunner (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... you get a large amount of mail, and still haven't even looked at any of it because you have been playing (*cough, I mean "working") with the new flashlight that came for the last 3 hours.

-Mike


----------



## rlhess (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you come back here after trying to kick the habit for ten months /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You empty a cardboard 6-pack beer holder and immediately begin thinking that it would be a great way to carry 6 flashlights with you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## sideshowandy (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

your better half is already rather annoyed at the number of flashlights in the house yet you have to somehow explain that there are 3 more on their way... (plus an LED head that i'd almost forgotten about!)

you have just ordered 24 x 123's as your stock of spares has just dipped below the 50 mark...

you rarely own up to the full cost of a new flashlight when confronted by your better half - 50% is usually the maximum admitted to...

you buy the really expensive flashlights as birthday presents to YOURSELF....


----------



## andyz (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you fantasize that the entire neighborhood had a massive blackout and you come running out of the house with surefire L4s in each pocket, a 12 gauge shot gun belt full of CR 123s, an Arc LS on your key chain and a fully modded E1E/KL1 clipped to the peak of your cap, shouting Its OK, Its OK, don’t panic everyone, I have the situation under control.

When you wander around the house at night, refusing to switch on any lights because you have your trusty EDC to guide the way. Besides why waste electricity, did you seen last months bill, Yeah that’s right buddy, im not as silly as I look.

When you take the day off work cause you know that a delivery is due.

When you go to a party and meet a group of strangers and for some unknown reason the conversation keeps reverting back to flashlights.

When you go to a ball game with a couple of buddies and for some unknown reason the conversation keeps reverting back to flashlights.

When you go to a bar and start chatting to a beautiful young blond who showed an initial interest in you for some unknown reason the conversation keeps reverting back to flashlights.

When you start using flashlight related passwords.

When a pushy young door to door salesman comes knocking on your door to do a hard sell on you for a new vacuum cleaner and for some unknown reason the conversation keeps reverting back to flashlights.


----------



## mlc (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Your BACKUP for your EDC is an Elektrolumens Tri-Star (3x1W) - soon to be 3x3W when new Tri-Star arrives. [The disturbing thing is I'm a newbie (registered today) and in less than 2 months I've actually accumulated >8 flashlights (either delivered or on order) and if there's a cure for this problem I do NOT want it.]


----------



## batterystation (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

If that Elektrolumens Tri-Star is the BACKUP, then......


----------



## unclearty (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

..when you start being EXTRA nice to your significant other on Tuesday..because you know there's an order coming on Friday....
..when you grab your TT1L on your bedside table ..at 2am..to walk 8 feet to the bathroom..even though the hall nightlight is on.


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...someone's request for you to "grab a flashlight" turns into several minutes' consideration of which would be best suited for the job!


----------



## Catapult (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...the traffic in this classic year and a half old thread dies down so you (and everyone else) keep on making posts to keep it alive...


----------



## Beretta1526 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you have a light for EVERY situation imaginable...


-1K-


----------



## beamer (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you wake up from a nightmare in a panic, not because you were dreaming of a family member being missing, but because you can't find any of your 27 flashlights to go seaching with.(I certainly couldn't tell this to anyone else and expect even a modicum of understanding).


----------



## sideshowandy (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*sideshowandy said:*
your better half is already rather annoyed at the number of flashlights in the house yet you have to somehow explain that there are 3 more on their way... (plus an LED head that i'd almost forgotten about!)

you have just ordered 24 x 123's as your stock of spares has just dipped below the 50 mark...

you rarely own up to the full cost of a new flashlight when confronted by your better half - 50% is usually the maximum admitted to...

you buy the really expensive flashlights as birthday presents to YOURSELF.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

you received two of the 3 new flashlights in the post this morning yet you have ordered two more since yesterday's posting... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Steve Andrews (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You THINK YOU MIGHT BE a Flashaholic when:
You start using an Arc AAA with green Traser Glowring to go to the loo in the middle of the night....

You KNOW you're a Flashaholic when:
YOU use an Arc AAA with green Traser Glowring , your WIFE uses a MiniMag/Opalec NewBeam/Mineral Glass/Kroll and your DAUGHTER uses a purple MiniMag/Opalec/purple Glowring for the late night loo trips!!!


----------



## d'mo (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

....you drive for a seven hour round trip to pick up a Firefly!

....you have enough glow rings attached to enough flashlights to light up the room, without turning any of the flashlights on.

....you start thinking that almost anything electronic could be made better if it had a built in flashlight.


----------



## JOshooter (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
...someone's request for you to "grab a flashlight" turns into several minutes' consideration of which would be best suited for the job!

[/ QUOTE ]

Or when there is smoke coming from the holster before the person completes their question for a flashlight.


----------



## Catapult (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you *KNOW* you're a flashaholic!


----------



## unclearty (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

..you live by the words.."it's always easier to get forgiveness than it is permission"


----------



## sigp6 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*unclearty said:*
..you live by the words.."it's always easier to get forgiveness than it is permission" 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL. I guess I definitely qualify as a bona fide flashaholic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you have spent enough money on flashlights and related items since finding this forum that it equates to spending $2 or more for every post you've made!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## batterystation (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

ONLY $2 for each post!!! How about $20????

.....when you claim that it is cheaper to light the house with LEDs anyway.


----------



## Illuminated (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*brite one said:*
Or when there is smoke coming from the holster before the person completes their question for a flashlight. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I resemble that remark...

How about:

You've converted your wife, and now she's become an enabler...


----------



## Illuminated (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Or maybe...

The wife doesn't even blink when I told her I just PP'd $70 to Mr. Bulk for a *Super* LGI! (LGI Classic happens to be her favorite personal camping/hiking light...)

John


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

1) The security guard at the airport asks you to tun on your flashlight, and that one and that one and that one... then gives up and asks where she could get an Innova X5.

2) You schedule doctor appointments for the end of the day so you dont inconvenience others if you and the doc end up discussing lights. 

3) It's not how bright it is... IT LIGHTS UP!
3a) Now that it lights up, how bright can you make it?

4) You wire a white LED into the solar charged, battery powerd 12 volt overhead light in the tool shed to act as a pilot light, but don't really need it because you always have your EDC anyway.

Daniel


----------



## Impyboy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

as a newbie,.....
you know you're BECOMING a flashaholic when:

- you find yourself constantly explaining to others:
a) why you need more than one flashlight
b) why you would spend 'that much' on a flashlight
c) that it's not JUST a flashlight
d) why you need to carry one in broad daylight

- you Laugh when you see someone elses flashlight (usually accompanied with a comment like "that's not a flashlight!")

- you feel the need to shout out "he/she's got a surefire!" to your friend/partner when you see one in the movie/show you're watching.

- you drag your partner to all the shops that stock surefires repeatedly to try to convince them to let you buy one.

- you constantly compare the brightness of yours to other flashlights that you KNOW aren't as bright, just for your own satisfaction

- your partner is increasingly getting worried about the way you hold, look and admire your flashlight....everynight.

- you love the 'new torch' smell from the box.

- you clean the dust and lint from your torch nightly, and only use two fingers to handle it to prevent finger prints

- you have that 'look, but don't touch' attitude 

- people come up and ask to see what a $100+ torch looks like, and why it costs so much

-you have a secret stash of quality flashlights from your partner, coz you know she'll freak out if she finds out


----------



## DanM (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You buy a large gun safe to keep your kids out of your 
flashlights (and you have no guns).


----------



## DrJ (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

CPF goes down and you panic like crazy and start talking in long incoherent sentences but finally fix it and start to relax but just a little bit because it's all right now but it wasn't before. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## mut (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

I'm with you Aaron on this one.
Just about went nuts yesterday with now daily fix of CPF.
But your right it's all right now.

Jeff


----------



## Larry1582 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

The Direct TV technician sees your cool flashlight collection and asks you if he can borrow a flashlight instead of using his own cheap piece of junk light while he installs your dish system.


----------



## pwell (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...your eyes automatically move towards the battery section of any supermarket


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

..You close the shutters of your house, even the day, to only admire the light generated by your flashlights.

... When you paid $50 for the international delivery of a $12 Flashlight !!


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Larry1582 said:*
The Direct TV technician sees your cool flashlight collection and asks you if he can borrow a flashlight instead of using his own cheap piece of junk light while he installs your dish system.


[/ QUOTE ]

*Larry*, is this one from experience? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DiamondCut2_0 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Your flashlight bill is higher than your medical bill.


----------



## Larry1582 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Yep, this past Thursday although I didn't actually see his light. I'm just assuming it was a cheap piece of junk.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...When you can name the bin of any Luxeon, its spectra and flux without any comparison...
The real flashaholic has an "absolute eye".

Anthony


----------



## fivebyfive (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

....When you plan your family outings according to the amount of times you'll be able to use your flashlight.


----------



## absoLite (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...When you check the flashlight's corner of every shop you go, though knowing before they simply CANNOT have a useable flashlight anyway..


----------



## NewsFlash (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

*absoLite* ,

Absolutely! Been there, done that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Zeppert (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*absoLite said:*
...When you check the flashlight's corner of every shop you go, though knowing before they simply CANNOT have a useable flashlight anyway.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And I still do that everytime I'm at Walmart, K-Mart, etc. I have to go check the flashlight section.
What am I thinking? I guess it's just fun to look at all their lights and say, junk,.. that ones garbage,.. and that one is really crappy, and that one is made in China......


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Zeppert, ROFLMAO!!! Just like me, especially the crack about ones made in China! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## 2watt (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

I was at Walmart this morning for something else but I had to check out the flashlights! They have their mini-mags on sale for $7.96 with 2 free bulbs! Had to seriously restrain myself when I saw that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

edit: Woo-Who!! I just noticed I'm a "flashoholic"!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Techmedic (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

-You purchase a 4D headlamp "fabrique au China" that is deeply discounted from $50 to $10, and a raging battle erupts within all day long to call the store and reserve the last two on the shelf for "Parts".

-You purchase a palm pilot for the purpose of updating an excel spreadsheet on the go, you know, the flashlight spreadsheet! duh!

-The battery section with orange sale signs get the glance but the REAL cute cashier doesn't

OK guys! I give up! What is the cure?? Do I need a medical exam?? Hey Doc, what light are you using to check my pupils?? Can I try it??

Tell me to buy another flashlight and my 4C m*g will be handled in a dangerous manner by the wrong end!

I am a newbie but this habit goes WAYYYY back let me tell you...


----------



## Avix (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you might be a flashaholic if...

your wife doesn't think it's strange you sleep with a garity LED headlamp in the headboard for those trips to the little dragons room, but she is eyeing your Brinkman Legend LX for her purse to replace the Mini AA Maglite that she used last time the power went out at work...


----------



## Stu (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

....you feel a little queazy when you realize you're about to buy yet another (pile) of flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

....you forget what kind and how many flashlights you have, but still insist that you need just one (or many) more.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You buy the $5.00 LED light at Big Lots, knowing in your heart that something about it can't possibly be right. And it's not. Did this last week, but at least I got my money back. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You want to EDC a Vector 3 million and wear a headlamp.


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... You cash your paycheck at www.surefire.com


----------



## SockMan (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... the combined beams from all your flashlights produce enough momentum to propel a solar sail spacecraft.


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You seriously consider lighting your house with your flashlights, even when the power's not out.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You actually talk your buddy into turning off the headlights at 3 AM on I 75 to see how your new L6 lights the highway at 65 MPH, 35 yes 65 marginal


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you understand what *"MMM w/MM+ LuxIII-TV0K 1AA NiMH"* means without a moment's hesitation, and can even picture the thing in your mind's eye... in intricate detail.


----------



## charliek (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you buy a cat litter box to store all your batteries....


----------



## LEDmodMan (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

milky, that's a good one! What color do you picture it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## lionken07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you spend about 25% of your paycheck on flashlights or related items.


----------



## Mutie (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You'd rather buy LED's than drugs.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you accidently knock one flashlight over and the domino effect taks 6 flashlights with it,and less than half on the table are affected by this action


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

OH MY GOD! *sniff* I thought I was the only one! 

-People look at you crazy when you tell them that not only did you actually spend more than $50 dollars on a flashlight, but you carry it all the time.


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
milky, that's a good one! What color do you picture it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, mine's black, but silver would be nice, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...you get really stressed while someone else is looking over your lights, because you worry that they're going to mess up the focus.


----------



## yclo (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you see a christmas tree changing colour and you straight away think "must be leds", then to prove yourself right, you quickly take a photo of it and post it on the web..


----------



## drs2000 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Right about the read the whole thread..

Here's one that I've joked about b-4, to the two people, and my wife, that would understand:

When the odd looking 'rings' that show thru your wallet came in packages that say "Sanyo" or "Maxell" instead of "Trojan".

I tend to carry a little bag of the latest LED oddities in my checkbook-sized wallet to share with fellow techies. I often have a CR2032 or two as well. These make tell-tale
'rings' on the wallet.

Have at least three lights visible on your person most of the time, and that's only half of 'em or less...

Buy batteries in bulk lots with close dates cheap, knowing that they won't be around long enuff to get stale.

Give lights and batteries as presents.

Buy and build odd light-emitting things. 

Try to extract the last milliwatt out of batteries..
Try to extract the most power out of a battery in the least time..

Fix emergency lights so the d**m things'll run for hours instead of minutes..

Have sent over $1000 to Chi-Wing Industries.. And you're
not in business...

Design and build emergency lights for family members that run for 10hours+ during a power failure.

Service and test above every year or so.. Tweak charge levels.

Take one of the above on every hotel/convention trip.

Be approached by the Emergency Operations Director at work to build a run of the above and sell 'em to him.. (40 hour runtime, will light up a 20 stall restroom adaquately. They use Cylumes.........)

Buy boxes and bits that would be a cool 'host' for a creation.

Buy lights (AKA DorcyAAA) 2 to use, 2 to pull apart and tweak. 

Spend enuff time/money tweaking above to have purchased 20 of the things, and still be happy with the results..

Sister-in-law is frantically quizzing wife to be sure that I'm giving out more CountyComm buck-lites as stocking stuffers this year, because everybody's after hers...

Enuff!! I'll stop here and go pet some lights to relax..

Just remembered another!

Caught fire at least once in highschool because the ni-cad in your pocket shorted out. (We didn't have Li or Nimh in those days.)

Back in the 60s, Grandpa had one of those Sanyo Cad-nica little rechargable lights that fascinated you for hours.

Remembering the above 40 years later?????

Enjoy, DRS the crazed. Let there be LED!


----------



## batterystation (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You tell your friends that you bid $1500 on a flashlight auction and LOST!!! (you do not of course tell your wife)


----------



## darkwater (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Graham said:*
<P>the second thing you do after buying a new light (after blinding yourself by looking directly into its beam the first time you test it) is pull it apart and see what kind of lamp/reflector/switch/circuit it uses.<P>You spend time turning on multiple flashlights, shining them at walls/various objects to compare the beams.<P>See above, but taking photos of the beams..<P> [image]images/icons/grin.gif" border="0[/image] <BR>Graham 

[/ QUOTE ]

never knew anyone who does that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

...you spend your entire class period reading this thread


Darkwater


----------



## Roy (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

....when you know what "...SRTH + E2C + E2E body..." means!


----------



## WildRice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You have partial vision loss in both eyes, Left eye because you coulden't believe it was THAT bright, Right eye because you didn't believe it was THAT bright and had to re-check...


----------



## Sharp (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You have to wear sunglasses when playing with your lights...

When you buy sunglasses you only think if that model's going to protect you well enough from your lights...

When you're buying some pants and only check its pockets and wonder if all of your stuff will fit...

You buy long tshirts to cover all of those clipped lights on your pockets and holsters on your belt...

Everyone thinks you've got such a strange necklace while it's you ARC AAA-P on your neck lanyard...

You buy an Inova X1 just cause it's cool...

Richard


----------



## DanM (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You have more flashlights than your wife has shoes.


----------



## alanz (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

While watching the government videos of the capture of Saddam Hussein, you try to identify the (miserable) beam of the flashlight used to show the hole he was hiding in.

Slightly less interesting was the flashlight used during the medical exam.


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

*alanz*, I did that too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tankahn (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you considered night blindness and bad eyesight a blessing since it gave you the excuse you need for having so many flashlights with you. 

Enjoying the attention from your audience while you pile each flashlight on the table in front of them.


----------



## Sharp (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*tankahn said:*
...

Enjoying the attention from your audience while you pile each flashlight on the table in front of them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And notice how much time it takes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Richard


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

a) You count your Christmas presents (from multiple people) and find only one was not flashlight related.

b) You post pictures of your lights on your web-site.

c) Your sister-in-law sees the web site in (b) and simply says "you need help".

Daniel


----------



## DrJ (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when you go over to a fellow Flashoholic's house to help him build 300 VIPs...


----------



## batterystation (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

.....when you spend half the $%#$% day looking for THIS thread and finally bug the crap out of somone in Hawaii who knows where it is.


----------



## darkgear.com (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...when you go over to a fellow Flashoholic's house to help him build 300 VIPs... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Then do it again, and again, and again, and yet again, and even once more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

- you can't help but look at the flashlight section no matter who's around.

- you stick your light out the window of the car to cut through the fog.

- you have a tanline on your neck from your lanyard.

- your light causes church campers to utter curses (when you shine it in their face).

- your AA light is brighter than a military light.

- your family doesn't bother to question you when you mod a LUX3 onto a perfectly functioning light.


----------



## 14C (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

At four years old I blew out the main fuse in the apartments we were living in by plugging in a piece of radio equipment I found as junk and dragged into the house (I never would have done it if my mom had not told me NOT to).

I had a cheap 2 cell flashlight given to me for my birthday and I was just ELATED that I had light while my mom and dad were looking for the fuse box.

Of course I paid for that but I still remember the feeling of power I had..for a fleeting moment.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

you are elated when a storm blows in town (90+ mph winds) and 60,000 people are without power for days. Because you know all of the people (especially boy scouts) you gave/sold LED lights to are going to be using them to their fullest.


----------



## Mgz (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Hello, I'm new here but I laugh a lot after reading this thread. Here is a fewwww more beer

-You have LED Museum and flashlightsreview sites on your browser Bookmarks/Favorites.
-You signed up for electric/mechanic class. (I'm going to Electrical Engineering next year, wohoo)
-You would not buy that light unless some guy posted a review or runtime plots,etc. (I did)
-You use compact FLASH memory because it sounds cool.(I did)
-You don't bother to turn the FLASH on your camera ON /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, just using your EDC flashlight is more than enough light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
-You have more than ONE light to EDC. (one on keychain, one hanging on the neck, another one is in pocket. Even your purse have a SwissCard Lite with a LED light on it)
-You take note by a pen that have a LED and/or laser pointer on it.
-Your watch have a LED light on it (I think this one LED Museum did , from led-watch.com or something).
-Your FIRST light might be a Mag.
-You EVEN get/FORCED /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif your wife to read this 33+ pages thread

and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

-Your last wish before you died is to bury/cremate/your choice,etc with your flashlight.
and
-You hope that your light did not die before YOU. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You are 17 and have a 40mw laser, E2e, and 10X.

This isn't me but I'm sure it can relate to some of the guys in here:

If your lights totalled cost more than one of your cars.


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
You are 17 and have a 40mw laser, E2e, and 10X.

This isn't me but I'm sure it can relate to some of the guys in here:

If your lights totalled cost more than one of your cars. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That brings up a good point. I wonder who the youngest Flashoholic is.... proabably someones son that thinks its fun to shine LED's in people's eyes... never can hurt to get em started young... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
That brings up a good point. I wonder who the youngest Flashoholic is.... proabably someones son that thinks its fun to shine LED's in people's eyes... never can hurt to get em started young... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
My son just turned 11 and EDC his Xmas gift, a blue infinity ultra to school and everywhere else.

He is totally interested in all my lights and wants a luxeon light soon.


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I wonder how his teacher feels about that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## cy (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

School's out now, but he was the only boy to wear a flashlight to school everyday.


----------



## NewBie (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Would this guy qualify ???


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Nah, he needs a few more flashlights. He still has some empty space on his belt! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## cool4light (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Love the pictures!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

I want one of THOSE vests! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## naromtap (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

LOL - excellent photo!! I need this man at my side for me to appear more normal!!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

I printed off the pictures to show my wife. She might not kill me so soon then, but who knows?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Would this guy qualify ???











[/ QUOTE ]

.....that's taking it a bit too far....that's pretty lame....


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Just noticed that the fluorescent fixture behind his left shoulder doesn't have any bulbs in it. I can see why he wouldn't need them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## NewBie (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

BTW, thats jtice. I believe he did mention something about feeling a bit warm...


----------



## fivemega (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

No, he doesn't have any flashlight on his hands.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You know you're a flashaholic when you suffer through a power outage and your wife has to ask if you caused the outage just so you could play with your newest lights.

Daniel


----------



## Mgz (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You ask you wife/girlfriend to go to a romantic dinner with flashlight in CANDLE-MODE instead of using the real candle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (and it's safe,too) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*









[/ QUOTE ]

...when you can identify by name, maker & spec all the lights in this photo...


----------



## Unicorn (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you're in a "war zone" and you still find time to visit and post on CPF. 

This also applies to a couple others, but they are in reacombat zones. I'm just guarding a small post against terrorists in the same theater.


----------



## Stickles01 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When everyone makes fun of you because you carry a light that costs over 100 bucks, but then turn around and ask you to use it every 5 minutes, thus furthering your flashaholism, because now you have to buy a cheap Dorcy LED to carry as a loaner along with your others!!!

fivemega, jtice has a small keychain LED in his right hand ,I believe. That's funny, only because I've known him personally for almost 10 years. Although I don't believe those are all his lights though. His shelf looks more crowded now.


----------



## jtice (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

har har har

Make fun all you want, but see who comes to your rescue when the darkness comes...... "The Photon Phantom" 

That little thing in my hand is actually the remote to the camera. LOL

Ninja.... ".....that's taking it a bit too far....that's pretty lame.... " ...... well,, SOMEone is green with envy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Stick, heh nope, thats not near all of them, especially now, that pics pretty old. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Theres actually another pic on here somewhere, that LogicNerd labled all those lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Do a search for "photon phantom"


----------



## zackhugh (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you read an article about Courtney Love's criminal case only to see if you can find out what brand of flashlight she used to assault someone (No, the article doesn't say, BTW).


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
SOMEone is green with envy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah you know it.

I'd bet you can scare sooo many little children out on Halloween like that. You'd be the walking lighthouse. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

...when the hardware store employees know you by name as you come in yet again to buy even more braces to shore up the sagging shelves of your walk-in flashlight closet.


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...when the hardware store employees know you by name as you come in yet again to buy even more braces to shore up the sagging shelves of your walk-in flashlight closet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

...or you know the open stock hardware bins better than the store personnel! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you take a spill on your bike, you check if your light is ok before checking if you're hurt.
nb: broke my finger but my light was ok.


----------



## KevinL (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you're looking at your new flashlight with awe, reverence, and the feeling that you've just got this wonderful new prize to play with...

.. except that you've already had that particular light for a year, and it still feels like you got it yesterday.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When Luxeons start showing up in your dreams. Had a dream last night involving a Luxeon prototype for a Christmas decoration. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Musta been the fireworks.


----------



## jayflash (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you try your different flashlights to illuminate the smoke that drifts down the street from your child's fireworks. 

You stay outside after wife and child go to bed after the fireworks and continue playing with your "fireworks", lighting up bunnies, bugs, trees, and absolutely everything outside.

You stay up until 3AM looking for a light that fell from your pocket at 1:30, and then get up early 'cause you didn't sleep well 'cause you couldn't find the light.


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When You start out with cheap light & progressivly move up to expensive lights!! Like me... cheap no name LED light to arc AAA to lights in between then to a $400.00 HID /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Will it ever end /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Darn this Board!!! But what a bunch of GREAT people from around the world with the same interest!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif So lets keep up lighting the world. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## albert (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you start to buy CR123A in 50 or 100 pieces at a time.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When I agree to take my little sister to see Harry Potter just for a chance to try out my new light's throw in a dark environment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

...and fine, I admit the movie wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When you're at a computerized testing center taking a certification exam, and they want to relieve you of your handphone AND your wallet (surprisingly) in case you use them to cheat on the exam. I left them with someone I knew. Surprising, because the other places I've been don't ask for them. 

I simply HAD to ask.. keys? OK, keys are fine. Thankfully, because if they want either my keys or the E1e+KL1 that's attached to them, it *AIN'T* gonna be pretty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

The KL1 especially is going to be hard to replace - it's a real gem, a pure, brilliant white with (by my integrating eyeball) 25 lumens at least.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

when you buy 123s in bulk 
when you spend half the day on CPF just waiting for it to go dark so you can go play with your latest toy/creation
when you start looking forward to night shift so you can blind your work mates with your latest/brightest photon flinger 

when your girlfriend says - "im fine with you reading while im asleep, but do you have to keep shining your M3,M6,thor,etc at the ceiling ?"


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

rofl echo


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

... You win the lottery, and sell the ticket for 3 times the amount it is worth and THEN buy flashlights with it!

neg

P.S. no, didnt happen to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Sharp (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

When lights below $100.00 are considered cheap and sometimes low-quality, too.

Richard


----------



## Larry1582 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

You take time away from your job at the risk of being reprimanded to meet a CPFer who has driven an hour from his home and you meet him on a public shopping center parking lot and he hands you a high performance flashlight and you slide him some cash. A temporary fix for a flashlight junkie. Thanks JohnK!


----------



## chmsam (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*

Big-time reality check (and we are all in on this one, I'd bet)...


You KNOW you're a flashaholic when... 

You're late for work and you can't find the spare set of car keys in the junk drawer, even after looking for fifteen minutes, 

BUT... even blindfolded, you can avoid the razor blades, scissors, and other sharp objects, and in way less than two seconds not only find, but actually just drop your hand on (remember, blindfolded) the tube of silicon grease you use to lube the o-rings.

Or at least one of the number of tubes of silicon grease you have in that one drawer (not to mention the other tubes in other parts of the house).

Junk drawers and flashlights are both sickness.

-(a different) Craig


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 26, 2008)

You laugh inside when you see information about an event that says "bring a flashlight", or attend just because it says to bring one.

You have a key on your flashlights, not a flashlight on your keys.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 26, 2008)

When you have over a hundred within a 6' radius of sitting at your monitor while posting here. :green:

Larry


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 26, 2008)

When you realize you have more than one light that is more than a year old that has just two hours of use.... both of them the same day you got it.

Daniel


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 27, 2008)

When you revive an almost 4 year old thread to post your thoughts!


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha ^^^


----------



## Shreknow91 (Mar 27, 2008)

IT LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oo::duh2::thumbsup:


(damn you thread necromancy!!!!)


----------



## Marlite (Mar 27, 2008)

You play with your lights until you decide to read the "new posts" flashlight still in hand.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 27, 2008)

You know you’re a flashaholic when you go out at night and when you shine your lights up at low flying commercial planes, some times you actually worry that you might have hit them and you could get in trouble with the police. 

Or when you have a room in your house devoted entirely to being completely dark during the day, so you don’t have to wait for night to test out your new lights.

Or when your neighbors stop looking out their windows at the strange lights in the sky because they know it is just their crazy neighbor again.

Or when you have already planed out were to put all your flashlights to optimize light dispersion if the power goes out.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 28, 2008)

You immediately consider the flashlight-buying potential of any gift card you receive.

You choose Lowes over Home Depot just because Lowes sells G2s and Home Depot has crap for lights.

Someone asks if you have a flashlight for some task and you (immediately)hand them an M6. 

You (seriously) contemplate upgrading your kids Fisher-Price lantern.

You stop your wife from inadvertantly using one of your lights to check on the baby and hand her a 200+ lumen light and say "use this one, the other one is way too bright".

You are pleasantly surprised that Surefire is only charging $279 for the new UA2. 

You search "aircraft landing light" on ebay.

and...

Your wife has ever said: " Thanks alot, seriously, I CAN'T SEE! "


----------



## Cuso (Mar 28, 2008)

When trips to the potty in the middle of the night , include a quick power-up of the computer to check the B/S/T forums....cuse you never know..:green:


----------



## jugg2 (Mar 29, 2008)

You can successfully light up low flying aircraft!


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 29, 2008)

when you start sleeping with them...next to the wife...


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 9, 2010)

When you have more empty Surefire boxes than lights.

When you purchase, organize then store several larger and larger nice plastic storage cases full of your empty boxes, then get too lazy to dig through them when selling/gifting the lights.

I just spent a couple hours sorting through my mess. :sick2:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Sep 9, 2010)

When you spend 5 to 10 minutes looking for your primary EDC light(in my case a Preon 2 Ti)..even though it's 5AM on Saturday.(Been there,done that..)


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 9, 2010)

When you buy a flashlight before you even use the last one you bought, and then go ahead and do the same cycle again...


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 9, 2010)

... when you can alter the space time continuum, and register for CPF in 1969 and post threads and rewind your post count back to Zero every time.


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 10, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> ... when you can alter the space time continuum, and register for CPF in 1969 and post threads and rewind your post count back to Zero every time.


 

+freakin 100:shrug:

Last nite I was reading one of the Arc flashlight stories thread & there he/she was with a couple of threads on the subject:duh2:. "Ghost in the Machine" perhaps.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: You KNOW You\'re A Flashoholic When...*



SFR said:


> ... you try to recognize what kind of flashlight someone is using on a television show (CSI, 24, Alias, Cops, etc.)


 
No, you're a flashaholic when you actually recognize the make and model of the light someone is using in a television show, and you have one just like it at home...


----------

